# 16.2hh Coloured Warmblood Gelding



## AliceElizabeth (28 October 2016)

Help me find Vinnie. 

I want to first apologise for the long post, I have quite a bit of information and I want to be as thorough as possible. I am desperate to find him and find out how he is doing.

Basic Information:
Stable name: Vinnie (Possible he was renamed)
Registered name: Artistic Impression (Registered with Anglo European Studbook)
Height: Roughly 16.2hh but possibly bigger.
Sire: Alvescot Picasso
Dam: Broadstone Dunedin
Date of Birth: 12th May 2008
Other: He injured his left eyelid as a foal and there is a noticeable scar. 

I sold Vinnie in 2011 (June I believe) when he was an unbroken 3 year old, to an older gentleman named Keith who lived in Somerset. He bought Vinnie to back and eventually start hunting as his other horse entered retirement. His other horse was called Roddy and was also a 16.2hh+ coloured gelding. If my memory is correct I believe a lady called Deb used to compete his other horse for him in local hunter trials.

We exchanged details and offered that should he ever need to sell him, we would gladly buy him back. I expect over the years, he lost our details and was never able to find us. Several attempts at our end to get in contact with him didnt amount to anything. 

According to AESs online database, my mum is still the registered owner. I contacted them and his passport has never been updated. So it may well be possible that his passport got misplaced and if Keith (or another owner he may have had) couldn't remember where he was registered, had to go about getting him another elsewhere. Meaning any further new owners wouldn't know his registered name, breeding etc. Although, I'm not too sure how that would all work in regards to getting a new passport.

A while ago, I found an old horse auction brochure (I believe it was Brightwells?) that had been published online and Vinnie was advertised on there by Keith. I done some digging and from that auction date (2013 or 2014), he was not listed as sold. Although, it is still quite possible he was sold privately that day. 

Thats as far as Ive been able to trace him. Im continuously checking as many horse selling websites that I can think of in the hope he will pop up one day. 

I have put some pictures of him below, including a headshot where you can slightly see the scaring on his eyelid.

Any information will be gladly received, I really would like to find out where he ended up and be in contact with his current owners.


----------



## HeresHoping (16 November 2016)

Hi, just a thought....

Have you contacted the Hunts? http://www.thehuntbox.co.uk/localhunts - someone might know/remember Keith, and in all likelihood Deb.


----------

